# Le fameux bloquage du 13 novembre



## LujiVMS (26 Novembre 2018)

Salut !

Comme vous le savez sûrement de nombreux identifiants Apple ont été bloqués le 13 novembre sans raison... une simple procédure de réinitialisation du mot de passe suffisait à régler l’affaire 

Le truc c’est que moi j’ai eu aussi ce problème mais le jeudi 22 novembre... donc ça faisait déjà plus d’une semaine que cette histoire était passée...

Pensez vous qu’il s’agit encore de ce bug mystérieux ou bien est ce qu’il s’agit d’une véritable tentantive de piratage ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2018)

LujiVMS a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Comme vous le savez sûrement de nombreux identifiants Apple ont été bloqués le 13 novembre sans raison... une simple procédure de réinitialisation du mot de passe suffisait à régler l’affaire
> 
> ...



Bonsoir ,
Quel blocage ?


----------



## LujiVMS (27 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour 

Il s´agissait d’un blocage automatique de certains comptes Apple (comme si quelqu’un voulait se connecter avec un mauavais mot de passe à de nombreuses reprises)

https://www.macg.co/aapl/2018/11/des-comptes-apple-bloques-sans-raison-connue-104278


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2018)

LujiVMS a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il s´agissait d’un blocage automatique de certains comptes Apple (comme si quelqu’un voulait se connecter avec un mauavais mot de passe à de nombreuses reprises)
> 
> https://www.macg.co/aapl/2018/11/des-comptes-apple-bloques-sans-raison-connue-104278



Merci


----------



## LujiVMS (27 Novembre 2018)

Du coup une idée pour mon problème ?


----------

